# Getting back into training...slowly



## leg_press (Jun 29, 2003)

Went training last Wednesday for the first time since February, trained every body part in around 1 1/2 hours, ( well almost), haven't quite sorted out my diet yet ( can't seem to get up in the morning), anyways my training has been set back by about  2-3 weeks after I crashed my moped yesterday. I managed to graze, my thigh, and cut my knee and ankle ( not BIG cuts), I find it hard to walk on them and as much won't be able to train my lower body for a couple of weeks. But as soon as I can get back into the gym I am going to hit my body hard and heavy, and hopefully with the diet sorted out I should make some gains

Meal 1: Porridge and fruit juice/ milk ( an hour later 2 protein tablets)

Meal 2: Scrambled eggs ( two whites one whole), and two rashers of bacon with wholemeal bread
Meal 3: Two fried eggs two rashers of bacon , two potato patties and tinned tomatoes
Meal 4 : Chicken pasta  in a cheese sauce
Meal 5 : Same or tuna pasta in mayo
Meal 6 : Protein tablets


----------



## leg_press (Jul 6, 2003)

Not much happening this week


----------



## butterfly (Jul 7, 2003)

HI 

Why did you pick the user name "leg_press" ???


----------



## leg_press (Jul 8, 2003)

There is one simple reason as to why I picked the username leg_press, and that's because it's my favourite machine. I can really feel the 'burn' when I am using it


----------



## leg_press (Jul 8, 2003)

8-7-2003

Hopefully getting back into training next week ( when my scabs on my legs have fallen off). Been pretty lazy this week, not really sticking to any sort of diet as ever since my 'accident' if I've eating anything in a large quantity I've felt sick.

Today's been strange, got up early sorted myself out and sat down relaxing, didn't eat between half nine and half one. 

Meal 1: Chips and battered onion rings
Meal 2: Two sausage, mashed potatoes and onion gravy.

Drinks: One cup of tea, one alcohol free can of lager, and lots of water


----------



## butterfly (Jul 8, 2003)

That's what I thought!  How much can you press?


----------



## leg_press (Jul 13, 2003)

At the moment where I train the machines have a scale of 1-20 with weight, I think 1 is meant to be 5 or something, so I am leg pressing around 15-20 kgs


----------

